

Why it's time to stop using open source licences - rbanffy
http://www.h-online.com/open/features/Why-it-s-time-to-stop-using-open-source-licences-1802140.html

======
Toenex
Isn't one reason to put some form of license/copyright on your code to stop
someone else putting a license/copyright on your code? One that explicitly
prevents you from using it.

